# Fire Alarm



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

Does anyone know of a good Fire Alarm book, one that could be used for reference?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I usually consult my HAL9000 computer. It's only been really wrong once.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Google is a good place to start with.
Some of the online electrical magazines have articles on fire alarm system.
Installation manuals for different systems can usually be found.
Not sure about resources for design of systems


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

this one.


----------



## LV Phoneguy (Nov 3, 2016)

http://ecmweb.com/ntc-red-book-fire-alarm-certification-guide-nicet-levels-1-4


----------

